# HONG KONG | Hung Hom Whampoa Street Redevelopment (Baker Circle)



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Peeking out from the Island side.

11/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A promotion video from the developer, with some rendering footage :


----------

